# 4GB DDR3 1600 or 8GB DDR3 1333



## ViperXTR (Aug 17, 2011)

i was thinkin of upgrading my ancient processor and goin for the sandy bridge proc. For now ill be getting an i3 2100 and a Z68 board and later on the road hopefully a K series processor for OC, but ive been thinking if id slap a 4GB DDR3 1600 on it or just go 8GB 1333, i could uprade the 4GB soon when needed but as much as possible i like to go 2 modules max, any comments?


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 18, 2011)

4GB is plenty.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 18, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> 4GB is plenty.



+1

Sandy Bridge takes a slight hit for rams slower than 1600Mhz, not that much but you will want to trade the 4GB for the slightly more performance.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 18, 2011)

Well, 4x1600=6400 and 8x1333=10664 If they are the same price, go with the 1333, but if it is like $50 more just go with 1600.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Aug 18, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Well, 4x1600=6400 and 8x1333=10664 If they are the same price, go with the 1333, but if it is like $50 more just go with 1600.



 I'm not understanding this train of thinking.Maybee i'm just off today though.


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 18, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Well, 4x1600=6400 and 8x1333=10664 If they are the same price, go with the 1333, but if it is like $50 more just go with 1600.



AFAIK, bandwidth is not additive.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 18, 2011)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> I'm not understanding this train of thinking.Maybee i'm just off today though.


 Okay, maybe I'm retarded, but I multiply the amount of ram by speed to get how fast it will be....


----------



## ViperXTR (Aug 18, 2011)

> Well, 4x1600=6400 and 8x1333=10664 If they are the same price, go with the 1333, but if it is like $50 more just go with 1600.


???
Im not sure if it really works this way, afaik:

DDR3 1600Mhz translates to ~12.8GB/sec. (1600 divide by 8 bits multiplied by 64)
DDR3 1333Mhz translates to ~10.6GB/sec. 
regardless of how many modules there are (altho you lose the 1T command rate if you go ore than 2 modules)
And in dual channel, its higher (theoretically double) 

There's also Cas Latency ranging from 7 to 9. From what ive seen in benches, performance with clock frequency varies along with Cas latency, and seems 1600Mhz CL9 seems to be a good compromise...

I think i might just go 4GB DDR3 1600Mhz indeed, ill just replace them all later if needed, thanks for the comments


----------



## _JP_ (Aug 18, 2011)

Just get the cheapest 4GB or 8GB kit there is with 1600MHz CL9. It's the best deal for now, for SB.


Kevinheraiz said:


> Well, 4x1600=6400 and 8x1333=10664 If they are the same price, go with the 1333, but if it is like $50 more just go with 1600.





Kevinheraiz said:


> Okay, maybe I'm retarded, but I multiply the amount of ram by speed to get how fast it will be....


That's...not how it's done...
ViperXTR is on the right path.


----------



## ViperXTR (Aug 18, 2011)

thanks, 2x2GB DDR3 1600Mhz CL9 is pretty cheap now indeed, might just as well get it


----------



## AsRock (Aug 18, 2011)

1600 you can always get another 4GB if you need it later.


----------



## xBruce88x (Aug 18, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Okay, maybe I'm retarded, but I multiply the amount of ram by speed to get how fast it will be....



i think you were thinking quad channel. i think at best sandy bridge can do triple, but with a mobo with an i3 its probably set up for dual channel, with up to 2 slots per channel. if it _could_ do 1 channel per slot it would be a bit faster, but it can only do dual channel.

at OP, why only 2 dimms? or is the mobo you picked only equipped with 2 slots. 2x2gb at 1600 will be plenty to start with. if you need more you can get another set (unless you only have 2 slots total)


----------



## ViperXTR (Aug 18, 2011)

i tend to favor just 2 memory module setup, keeps the faster 1T command rate and somehow i find it easier to troubleshoot just 2 modules (and seems to be more stable over time based from experience at least).
Cougar Point based chipsets (H67, P67, Z68 etc.) are dual channel memory config. Quad channel is only for LGA2011 based processors (~X79 Patsburg) Not sure for Z7x chipset (panther point)


----------



## arnoo1 (Aug 18, 2011)

See if you can find some 8gb corsair vengeance kit, it's real cheap, here in nl its 76euro c8 kit


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 18, 2011)

@ViperXTR: Wait for a very long time so it could be a 2x4GB DDR3-1600 instead.

@arnoo1: G.Skill RipjawsX are cheaper than Corsair Vengeance.


----------



## ViperXTR (Aug 18, 2011)

play the waiting game and youll never upgrade lol XD

oh well:

http://93.185.96.114/hardware/proce...ne-vykonem-staci-levnejsi-ddr3-pameti?start=8

Edit:
The bench indicated similar results ive seen in other bench, there's hardly any diffeence on most apps, and i will be mostly playing games. I dont have much background task as well and my current 3GB seems to be doing fine without maxing out all the time.


----------

